# Ideas for an Asylum Haunted House?



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

So I'm working on possible Haunted House Themes for years to come, and I'm really wanting to do an Asylum some point in the future. Problem is, I'm not exactly sure how I would create that. If you've done an Asylum themed Home Haunt before, would you mind giving me the basics on what you did? What kind of scenes you did, what kind of props you used, etc. Any help would be highly appreciated! http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't done one myself, but I love brainstorming haunts so much I hope you don't mind if I play! 

Personally, I'd do it as a period haunt to avoid any comparison to modern mental health facilities. For an added layer of scary, you might choose to make the asylum one devoted to housing the criminally insane. 

I enjoy haunts where the "victims" get the upper hand, so perhaps the inmates have overrun the asylum and are "treating" the staff with all the horrific procedures of times past. If it's indoors, each room could be a different treatment area - lobotomies, "hydrotherapy," electroshock, etc.


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

BlueFrog said:


> I haven't done one myself, but I love brainstorming haunts so much I hope you don't mind if I play!
> 
> Personally, I'd do it as a period haunt to avoid any comparison to modern mental health facilities. For an added layer of scary, you might choose to make the asylum one devoted to housing the criminally insane.
> 
> I enjoy haunts where the "victims" get the upper hand, so perhaps the inmates have overrun the asylum and are "treating" the staff with all the horrific procedures of times past. If it's indoors, each room could be a different treatment area - lobotomies, "hydrotherapy," electroshock, etc.


Those are great ideas! I know my friend is really wanting to do the Electric Chair, if or when we end up doing this.

I'll keep brainstorming!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Lex223, here are links to two people who did asylum style themes last year. You should get many wonderful ideas there. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-hospital-criminally-insane-theme-thread.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...haunted-nursing-home-50th-birthday-party.html

I've been saving many asylum pic ideas on Pinterest. Many of those links will take you back to other Halloween Forum threads where people explain what they've done. Very helpful. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylum-theme/

Not sure if you're doing an outdoor or indoor haunt or party, but I would say the biggest bang for your buck in the beginning would be white sheets and lighting. You can use sheets for asylum bedding, lobotomy room or room partitions and create straight jackets or asylum staff outfits for your props. And tattered sheets look wonderfully spooky if you have wind or a fan blowing on them.


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you!

It would be an indoor haunt, but I also decorate my front yard too.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

We are running one this year. Look at photos of abandoned asylums, they give you great ideas for decor. We have a patient hallway with doors with frosted plexi windows; most of them have strobe lights behind them, except for one we're using a projector with the AtmosFX zombies instead. The entrance hallway is a hall of creepy portraits that twists and turns and has 2 panel drop scares. We also have my fav - something I came up with I haven't seen done before. It's a 10x10 octagonal room that has an identical door on each wall. Every door is locked except for one. Once you walk in, the door locks behind you. In the center of the room is a crazy clown locked in a cage up on a pedestal. He jingles a set of keys and asks "Can you get out before I do?" and starts working on his lock while laughing maniacally. Good times.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

All great ideas! I haven't done this theme either, but want to toss it out there that you should be on the lookout on Craigslist and even on trash days for items like wheelchairs, walkers and the like. A prop in a straight-jacket sitting in a wheelchair really sets that Asylum mood, IMHO.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I have an album in profile. I did this last year, it is a great theme


----------

